# Take a look!



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

please get those people into a saddle, for heavens sake they can't even keep the horse from eating. There wasn't even a reason for them to fall what so ever, they just dropped onto he ground like ragdolls. If they keep riding that horse it'll be ruined in no time flat and you're just sitting there laughing like a idiot when you sh=ould be correcting and helping them.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I don't understand the point of it all. Are you toting yourself as a trainer and want views on your channel?


----------



## DissolvedInk (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm definitely not seeing how this is a good way to show off your horse training skills. You aren't supposed to just throw two people onto a horse, double, and bareback. It shows a lack in your understanding of horses if anything. 
And thats not to say that you do lack understanding 
But that this video was not a good example to use


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow. You're definitely setting yourself up for whatever is about to drop.


*backs up slowly in morbid fascination*


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

it's just a video of some kids goofing off. like we never do stuff like that? maybe not a great thing to put on a website for a trainer, but honestly, people do things like that plenty. I haven't done anything like that for a very long time, but I am thinking I did when I was a teen.


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

Ehhh.. I've done dumb stuff like that. But I've never raised a whip at my horse with two people on him bareback. But I have rolled off in a laughing fit before. Stitch is a saint.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

madyasmkey said:


> *Check out my youtube channel on horsemanship training with me and my horse. *Not a business, just some fun and hope you guys will like it too. Just trying to spread what I know about horses and love to learn more from my house every day. My name is madyasmkey on youtube too, should come up with (full name removed by moderating). My most popular and funny video is this one of my friend and brother on my horse, bareback and with just a lead rope to control with. It's very funny to watch. Neither got too badly in this.
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=...ch?v=Y5BobeidONI&feature=youtube_gdata_player





tinyliny said:


> it's just a video of some kids goofing off. like we never do stuff like that? maybe not a great thing to put on a website for a trainer, but honestly, people do things like that plenty. I haven't done anything like that for a very long time, but I am thinking I did when I was a teen.


But the point is the OP introduced it as Horsemanship and Training, THAT is the issue, and why people have responded as they have.

Yes we all did stupid things as teenagers, and yes I'm glad that cell phones hadn't been invented, but we do not do this young person any favors by overlooking things like this. Either she is a kid having fun, carefree share my fun, and that is great. 

OR

She is a young adult seriously trying to move on and do something, yes she is at a difficult age and a time a change, but I believe we do her ZERO favors by trying to molly coddle her, the facts are the facts, growing up is tough, but we all have to do it at sometime.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

I think its more about the fact the OP is projecting her "training methods" and posts a video for that with 2 obviously nervous kids on a horse they definitely don't have control of and the op is brandishing a whip "jokingly" threatening to chase them and make the horse go....which the two riding don't seem to want.....training methods?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I didn't see the "raised a whip " part. guess I didn't watch closely enough.


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

the girl calling herself a "trainer" and passing this off as "horsemanship" is what annoyed me had she called this what it really is "kids goofing on horse" I'd have been less mad and more annoyed at the complete ignorance of safety.


----------

